# 2019 Chevrolet Malibu Shows Off its New Face for Spy Photographers



## KillerDad (Jan 25, 2018)

the front end looks really short.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I can never tell anything from the camo shots. Looks the same to me, obviously it is not


----------



## xbazzarex (Jun 5, 2016)

didnt they just refresh this thing in like 2015? i had a 2017 malibu when my cruze was in for warranty work, and it was pretty awful. gas mileage wasnt great, it was really boring to drive, it also seems iffy on corners at high speeds. maybe just used to the cruze, but it just seemed like so much less of a car. it definitely had more room.


----------



## 2015LT2 (Jan 20, 2017)

KillerDad said:


> the front end looks really short.


It reminds me of the front end of the _Honda Accord_ for some reason.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I feel like Chevy/GM have gone back to the days of everything looking the same (Impala, Malibu, Cruze) just different sizes. I think all the Cadillac sedans look the same, again, just different sizes. Same with Buick too ... and some of the cross family cars look the same, just have different grille and features.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

spaycace said:


> I feel like Chevy/GM have gone back to the days of everything looking the same (Impala, Malibu, Cruze) just different sizes. I think all the Cadillac sedans look the same, again, just different sizes. Same with Buick too ... and some of the cross family cars look the same, just have different grille and features.


That's kinda intentional. Mazda, Ford, Honda, Toyota, and probably others are sticking hard to their own design language too. Hyundai keeps trying to find theirs.


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

Looks like they're going for luxury class vehicle looks over the transformer looks...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

xbazzarex said:


> didnt they just refresh this thing in like 2015? i had a 2017 malibu when my cruze was in for warranty work, and it was pretty awful. gas mileage wasnt great, it was really boring to drive, it also seems iffy on corners at high speeds. maybe just used to the cruze, but it just seemed like so much less of a car. it definitely had more room.


All of that sounds like a need for change. I drove that Malibu and left the whole brand shortly after. Their goal seemed like a pretty looking rental car inside and out.






2015LT2 said:


> It reminds me of the front end of the _Honda Accord_ for some reason.


Kinda does.


----------



## OldWhiteChevy (Mar 5, 2013)

I wonder if they're doing anything to improve the headlights, which seem to be an issue on the current Malibu.


----------

